# Does Brit Have Any Relatives On This Forum?



## NewfieMom

I have been posting on this forum for a few months, explaining that I no longer own a Golden Retriever, but a Newfoundland (hence my username). I was drawn to this forum by a search engine that brought up the names of Torch Flinn and Tigathoes, however.

I have posted a picture of the Golden I owned from when she was six weeks old until her death at age 12 (I believe in the new members introduction area). Today I compared her pedigree (which is attached) with those of two famous Tigathoes dogs: Tigathoes Kiowa II (11/11/71-12/17/83) and Tigathoes Funky Farquar (11/11/71-6/5/87). (I hope I have those dates right; I just copied them from K9 data.)

What my dog, Brit (Britannia of Joe de Paris), and the other two famous Tigathoes dogs have in common is one common ancestor: CH LittleJoe of Tigathoe (5/26/50-7/20/63).

He is the first dog I could find whose name had, "Tigathoe" in it, which does not mean, of course, that he was the first dog Mrs. Flinn started to breed.

Does anyone have relatives of my dog? I am very interested in hearing about them!

Brit's Pedigree...Five generation pedigree: Britannia of Joie de Paris


NewfieMom


----------



## TheZ's

Brit's pedigree includes Holway Westhyde Zeus. Our Zeke's sire was Topbrass Supertrooper who had Holway Westhyde Zeus and Tigathoe's Funky Farquar three generations back in his pedigree. So Zeke was related to Brit but not very closely.


----------



## Swampcollie

Most north american goldens from a field trial pedigree will be related to your dog. Kiowa II is behind most of them. Cain is also found in a lot of them.
NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton FDHF had Kiowa II as father on one side of his mothers pedigree and Cain as a grandfather on the other side. Much of todays field trial gene pool is line bred on Cotton.

Here are a couple Topbrass Caliente and Top Flight She's No Angel


----------



## K9-Design

Any dog with Expo or Whirly will be (very slightly) related to your dog via Bainin of Caernac (Whirly's sire, Expo's grandsire). Expo & Whirly were very prominent sires for breed/performance/multipurpose blend pedigrees. My Fisher is an Expo great-grandson.


----------



## NewfieMom

K9-Design said:


> Any dog with Expo or Whirly will be (very slightly) related to your dog *via Bainin of Caernac *(Whirly's sire, Expo's grandsire).


 Wow. He is the grandsire of both our dogs! Is that only "slightly related" in canine circles? His being the sire of Brit's sire makes him seem like fairly close family!

NewfieMom


----------



## Ljilly28

My heart dog before Tally was a Quar grandson, and he was such an intelligent, long-lived dog. He companioned me from my teens into my 30's, and how I loved him. I took him to college, grad school, and then right into the classroom/sports practice for my first years teaching and coaching. He only seems related way back at Eng. FT. CH. Holway Westhyde Zeus. I was really interested in looking at your pedigree, and especially it was cool seeing Malagold in there. I grew up with Tigathoe goldens, but back then I didnt really have an interest in or knowledge of pedigrees. 

Sundial Westwyn Quarilation CDX
Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar OS DDHF FDHF	
FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer
Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy **	
Splashdown Sky-Lab Syndicate ***
FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF
Kinike Flirt of Sunset **
Splashdown Courageous Melon	
Am./Can. CH. Westwyn Admiral Perry CD, TD, WC
High Hopes Pearl Betyar UD WC OD
AFC Holway Barty OS FDHF	
Eng. FT. CH. Holway Westhyde Zeus
Eng. FT. CH. Holway Flush of Yeo < Flush Of Yeo
Sky-Lab Gandy Dancer WCX OD
FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer OS FDHF	
Jolly Again of Ouilmette CD *** OS
Nancy's Golden Dawn OD
Tigathoe's Chickasaw *** OD


----------



## NewfieMom

Swampcollie said:


> Most north american goldens from a field trial pedigree will be related to your dog. Kiowa II is behind most of them. Cain is also found in a lot of them.
> NAFC FC AFC Topbrass Cotton FDHF had Kiowa II as father on one side of his mothers pedigree and Cain as a grandfather on the other side. Much of todays field trial gene pool is line bred on Cotton.
> 
> Here are a couple Topbrass Caliente and Top Flight She's No Angel


Swampcollie, 

Who are those two beautiful dogs in the photo!!!??? They are exquisite!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

K9-Design said:


> Any dog with Expo or Whirly will be (very slightly) related to your dog via Bainin of Caernac (Whirly's sire, Expo's grandsire). Expo & Whirly were very prominent sires for breed/performance/multipurpose blend pedigrees. My Fisher is an Expo great-grandson.


 OK. I am not used to doing research on pedigrees except on my own dogs. I made a silly mistake, thinking you were saying that Bainin of Caernac was the grandsire of both our dogs at first. Then I looked up the pedigree of your dog, Fisher (Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight).

If I understand correctly, "Expo" is, "Elysian Sky Hi Dubl Exposure". His sire's grandsire is Bainin of Caernac (my dog's grandsire). Expo's relation to Fisher (aka Deauxquest Hard Day's Knight) is that he is the sire of his granddam.

I have to go. Griffin's playdate (two wolf hybrids) are just arriving!

NewfieMom


----------



## Tahnee GR

My foundation girl would be related, as would almost everything I own, albeit distantly 

Pedigree: Ch. Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua N Cream OD


----------



## gldnboys

Tahnee GR said:


> My foundation girl would be related, as would almost everything I own, albeit distantly
> 
> Pedigree: Ch. Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua N Cream OD


What a nice pedigree! And it's so cool that you actually had a Rally daughter! I am in awe.


----------



## Tahnee GR

gldnboys said:


> What a nice pedigree! And it's so cool that you actually had a Rally daughter! I am in awe.


Thanks! Loved Rally and Judy was so nice. She called to congratulate me when Kahli finished and when she got her group placements.

Kahli was wonderful, beautiful and very smart. She was known as "that little red girl". I bought her sight unseen from Pat Landers in Atlanta and a coworker brought her back with her as excess baggage  I actually wanted a puppy from her older brother, Turk, but there weren't any available. I saw Pat's ad in the News, called and she told me that 3rd pick bitch was available. Never ever regretted buying her


----------



## NewfieMom

Tahnee GR said:


> My foundation girl would be related, as would almost everything I own, albeit distantly
> 
> Pedigree: Ch. Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua N Cream OD


This is very exciting to me. Tigathoes Redhead was Brit's sire and also sire to your dog's granddam. In fact Jayba's Strawberry Blond (your dog's granddam) was a Tigathoes dog with Bainin of Caernac being her grandsire as he was Brit's grandsire. I had no idea I would get so wrapped up in this and feel close to other forum members who had dogs related to mine! It is like a human genealogy project!

NewfieMom


----------



## Sally's Mom

My Laney was an Expo granddaughter. What a worker she was....


----------



## Sally's Mom

And all I own go back maternally to Freedoms Celebration...


----------



## NewfieMom

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks! Loved Rally and Judy was so nice. She called to congratulate me when Kahli finished and when she got her group placements.
> 
> Kahli was wonderful, beautiful and very smart. She was known as "that little red girl". I bought her sight unseen from Pat Landers in Atlanta and a coworker brought her back with her as excess baggage  I actually wanted a puppy from her older brother, Turk, but there weren't any available. I saw Pat's ad in the News, called and she told me that 3rd pick bitch was available. Never ever regretted buying her


 So, "Kahli" was the call name for,"Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua N Cream", and she was known as, "that little red girl". You then started to use, "Tahnee" in all your dogs' names? Please tell me more!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Ljilly28 said:


> My heart dog before Tally was a Quar grandson, and he was such an intelligent, long-lived dog. He companioned me from my teens into my 30's, and how I loved him. I took him to college, grad school, and then right into the classroom/sports practice for my first years teaching and coaching. He only seems related way back at Eng. FT. CH. Holway Westhyde Zeus.


Hi, Ljilly-

I was unable to figure out the name of your dog from your posting, although I wanted to look up his pedigree! Please give it to me again. I am interested in where his pedigree and my dog's intersect. I did remember that you had owned Tigathoes dogs, too.

All the best,
NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Sally's Mom said:


> And all I own go back maternally to Freedoms Celebration...


Well, now that I have been told about, "Expo", someone has to tell me about, "Freedoms Celebration"!

NewfieMom, on a learning curve


----------



## Tahnee GR

NewfieMom said:


> So, "Kahli" was the call name for,"Jayba's Tahnee Kahlua N Cream", and she was known as, "that little red girl". You then started to use, "Tahnee" in all your dogs' names? Please tell me more!
> 
> NewfieMom


Yes, Kahli was her call name. She was a little red girl being shown when most of the competition was blonder, fluffier and bigger  Tahnee was my kennel name. 

My first girl, Candy, went back to Little Joe of Tigathoe, but he was five generations back in her pedigree

Five generation pedigree: Am. Ch. Jenesi's Caramel Candy CD

She was a wonderful girl with so much potential, but she was my learning girl and between that and my personal situation, she never really reached her full potential. She was a very special girl.


----------



## NewfieMom

TheZ's said:


> Brit's pedigree includes Holway Westhyde Zeus. Our Zeke's sire was Topbrass Supertrooper who had Holway Westhyde Zeus and Tigathoe's Funky Farquar three generations back in his pedigree. So Zeke was related to Brit but not very closely.


Yes. They are like members of the English aristocracy. They are distantly related. They have common ancestors. :wave:

I believe that Holway Westhyde Zeus is on one side on Brit's sire's lineage and Little Joe of Tigathoe (the common ancestor of Funky Farquar and Brit and thus of your dog and Brit) is on the other side of Brit's's sire's lineage. Brit's dam's lineage is not nearly as distinguished as her sire's. If I have the story correctly, although Torch Flinn probably looked at Christina's pedigree (Christina was the dam), Christina was chosen for her looks-as is many a bride!!! (She had a gorgeous face and head. I knew her for many years as I did Brit's full brother, Teddy, from one of Christina's previous litters.)

NewfieMom


----------



## gldnboys

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks! Loved Rally and Judy was so nice. She called to congratulate me when Kahli finished and when she got her group placements.
> 
> Kahli was wonderful, beautiful and very smart. She was known as "that little red girl". I bought her sight unseen from Pat Landers in Atlanta and a coworker brought her back with her as excess baggage  I actually wanted a puppy from her older brother, Turk, but there weren't any available. I saw Pat's ad in the News, called and she told me that 3rd pick bitch was available. Never ever regretted buying her


It sounds like it was all meant to be. What a nice story! I love to see Rally in pedigrees, and he seemed to produce great longevity, too. The closest I've gotten to him in my own dogs has been a great great grandson, though.

I also love the picture that comes to mind when I think of your little red girl being shown against bigger, blonder and fluffier. It's always wonderful when a dog that's different from the others shows them all up.  You must have been so proud of her!


----------



## Swampcollie

NewfieMom said:


> Swampcollie,
> 
> Who are those two beautiful dogs in the photo!!!??? They are exquisite!
> 
> NewfieMom


Cali (Topbrass Caliente) is on the left, Angel (Top Flight She's No Angel) is on the right.

The photo isn't the best. It was almost dark when I snapped the picture. Cali's photo in k9data is from her younger days. She has darkened over the years and sports a bit more gray now.


----------



## annef

Apports Barry whose pedigree details are missing on K9 data is by:
NU FI Ch Wessex Timmy-Tinker out of Fi Ch Apports Buttercup and is line bred to Ch Camrose Nicholas of Westley - some lovely old UK breeding in there
Annef


----------



## NewfieMom

*Apports Barry*



annef said:


> Apports Barry whose pedigree details are missing on K9 data is by:
> NU FI Ch Wessex Timmy-Tinker out of Fi Ch Apports Buttercup and is line bred to Ch Camrose Nicholas of Westley - some lovely old UK breeding in there
> Annef


 Annef-

Is there any way to find out more about his lineage? I have a number from under his name on Brit's pedigree, but his ancestors are not listed because he is as far back as her ancestors go on the written pedigree I have. 

The number I have is: SKKR17627/60

Thank you so much for your valuable input!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

NewfieMom said:


> Is there any way to find out more about his lineage?


I think the information you gave me was sufficient even for me to be able to get what I wanted, annef. Thank you again for your help! I went to K9data with the names of the sire and the dam (Wessex Timmy-Tinker and Apports Buttercup) and even though Apports Barry had not been listed, they had been. (That was the part I had been not been counting on.) I got the fascinating pedigree results from K9data. The dogs and their brethren appear to be allied with kennels in Denmark and Sweden (Wessex in Denmark; Apport in Sweden). 

NewfieMom


----------



## Ljilly28

Tahnee GR said:


> Thanks! Loved Rally and Judy was so nice. She called to congratulate me when Kahli finished and when she got her group placements.
> 
> Kahli was wonderful, beautiful and very smart. She was known as "that little red girl". I bought her sight unseen from Pat Landers in Atlanta and a coworker brought her back with her as excess baggage  I actually wanted a puppy from her older brother, Turk, but there weren't any available. I saw Pat's ad in the News, called and she told me that 3rd pick bitch was available. Never ever regretted buying her


I love hearing these histories and stories!


----------



## Ljilly28

This was my heart dog Joplin. I got him when he was a bit over a year old, and he already had his CD. He was such an good soul, and went absolutely everywhere with me for the next decade and almost a half. Pedigree: Sundial Zaphod Beeblebrox CD,CGC


----------



## Tahnee GR

Love that name! And what a great pedigree he had.


----------



## Karen519

*Newfie Mom*

Newfie Mom

I think I remember you from another dog forum, too.
Are you on any other dog forums?
Glad you joined us!!


----------



## TheZ's

Ljilly28 said:


> This was my heart dog Joplin. I got him when he was a bit over a year old, and he already had his CD. He was such an good soul, and went absolutely everywhere with me for the next decade and almost a half. Pedigree: Sundial Zaphod Beeblebrox CD,CGC


Interesting to see the mix of field, conformation and obedience titles in his pedigree. I don't remember seeing that so much in dogs bred recently but maybe it wasn't that common back then either.


----------



## Selli-Belle

My first two Goldens were most closely related through Ch Major Gregory of High Farm who is also in Brit's pedigree.

They are 

Tanglefoot Autumn Muriah and
Tanglefoot Autumn Dexter


----------



## annef

Yes those 2 kennels are or were in Scandanavia but nearly all UK lines behind them Ch Camrose Nicholas of Westley was a great character, very pale in colour and sires many lovely dogs. He also worked in the field. All mine go back to him at some point. Annef


----------



## annef

There is a great deal of information on Scandinavian breeding on Rasdata and UK breeding on Standfastdata if you need to go back further Annef


----------



## NewfieMom

Karen519 said:


> Newfie Mom
> 
> I think I remember you from another dog forum, too.
> Are you on any other dog forums?
> Glad you joined us!!


Thank you very much for the welcome. I am not on any other dog forum, although I tend to turn any other forum I am on_ into_ a dog forum by using off-topic threads to discuss dogs! I was so happy to have found all of you!

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom

Now that Linda has decided to keep Miss Pink from her last litter (and is deciding on a name for her) I thought I had to bump this thread which I had almost forgotten. :wave:

NewfieMom


----------



## Ljilly28

> He is the first dog I could find whose name had, "Tigathoe" in it, which does not mean, of course, that he was the first dog Mrs. Flinn started to breed.


I wonder which dog's in Jolin's pedigree made him so exremely longlived and healthy? He was almost all grey when he died, and he was almost 16, but he played and was sound and active almost to the day of this death( thank you TippyKayak for carrying him down the steep stairs). Our Tigathoe dogs seemed to have the longevity, for sure. 

Sundial Westwyn Quarilation CDX
Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar OS DDHF FDHF	
FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer
Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy **	
Splashdown Sky-Lab Syndicate ***
FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF
Kinike Flirt of Sunset **
Splashdown Courageous Melon	
Am./Can. CH. Westwyn Admiral Perry CD, TD, WC
High Hopes Pearl Betyar UD WC OD
AFC Holway Barty OS FDHF	
Eng. FT. CH. Holway Westhyde Zeus
Eng. FT. CH. Holway Flush of Yeo < Flush Of Yeo
Sky-Lab Gandy Dancer WCX OD
FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer OS FDHF	
Jolly Again of Ouilmette CD *** OS
Nancy's Golden Dawn OD
Tigathoe's Chickasaw *** OD[/QUOTE]


----------



## NewfieMom

Ljilly28 said:


> I wonder which dog's in Jolin's pedigree made him so exremely longlived and healthy? He was almost all grey when he died, and he was almost 16, but he played and was sound and active almost to the day of this death( thank you TippyKayak for carrying him down the steep stairs). Our Tigathoe dogs seemed to have the longevity, for sure.


I have no idea where Joplin's longevity came from, but I never tire of hearing of, "the old days". Here is the link you posted earlier in the thread to his pedigree. I love it because it has Tigathoes dogs in it as does my Brit's.

Joplin's Pedigree...Pedigree: Sundial Zaphod Beeblebrox CD,CGC


NewfieMom


----------



## TheZ's

Ljilly28 said:


> I wonder which dog's in Jolin's pedigree made him so exremely longlived and healthy? He was almost all grey when he died, and he was almost 16, but he played and was sound and active almost to the day of this death( thank you TippyKayak for carrying him down the steep stairs). Our Tigathoe dogs seemed to have the longevity, for sure.
> 
> Sundial Westwyn Quarilation CDX
> *Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar OS DDHF FDHF *
> *FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer*
> Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy **
> Splashdown Sky-Lab Syndicate ***
> *FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF*
> Kinike Flirt of Sunset **
> Splashdown Courageous Melon
> Am./Can. CH. Westwyn Admiral Perry CD, TD, WC
> High Hopes Pearl Betyar UD WC OD
> *AFC Holway Barty OS FDHF*
> *Eng. FT. CH. Holway Westhyde Zeus*
> *Eng. FT. CH. Holway Flush of Yeo < Flush Of Yeo*
> Sky-Lab Gandy Dancer WCX OD
> *FC AFC FTCH Bonnie Brooks Elmer OS FDHF*
> Jolly Again of Ouilmette CD *** OS
> Nancy's Golden Dawn OD
> *Tigathoe's Chickasaw *** OD*


[/QUOTE]

Looking at this list made me remember our Zeke. When we got him we knew nothing about Goldens except that they were supposed to be a good family dog. His pedigree had many of those names that meant nothing to me then but I guess contributed to the wonderful dog he was. I've put bold emphasis on those I recognize from Zeke's pedigree.


----------



## MaureenM

My first golden, Tiffany, is also related through AM. CH. Major Gregory Of High Farms OS. Just today I ordered her pedigree from the AKC and put it on K9 data. I did see some other names mentioned here, but will have to study it some more. She was the beginning of my love for Golden's. I will always be grateful to my Dad for buying her for me. Long story short we had an English Setter who had died and I was heartbroken. Hence the name Maureen's Golden Cure.

Pedigree: Maureen's Golden Cure


----------

